# Crawley Down Yard - West Sussex - October 2017



## Gromr (Oct 20, 2017)

I return with another local mega derpy location, a rather unusual and trashed yard.


*History*

Well I can't find anything on the place online, so I can only speculate on the history.

It seemed to be used as unit for both selling furniture and the sale/hire/repair of industrial floor cleaners. There was also clues that some of the sheds were being used for a window business as well as building full of timber. I would guess then that the site was like a mini business estate set well away in rural Sussex. 

There was a fire last year in the largest warehouse that was full of old Furniture. The plastic chairs have all melted into a molten gloop, so a pretty intense fire.


*The Explore*

Another easy afternoon mooch. I did get some information from a bunch of local kids who cycled past that the place has been empty for years. Looks it too from the state of the place.

One of the sheds had been visited some Paranormal's who had set up a table with candles and looked like they had scribbled on a bit of paper with a crayon! The work of a wicked furniture ghost no doubt. 

It was a pretty bizarre place with a real strange assortment of items left. There was a shed full of equipment and parts for fixing industrial floor cleaners. I suppose someones gotta fix them when they break.

The largest building was full of old furniture, as well as few smaller sheds that looked like they were used for restoration work. 

It's nothing special, but as no-one has reported on it before thought I should bung a short report up.


*Photos*


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 20, 2017)

Less time on maps, more time on.. er.. yeah Im not one to judge you man! Great spot, you do find them mate! Your pics are better by a mile that your text to me. Nice one!


----------



## smiler (Oct 21, 2017)

Fascinating find, loads to nose around and a caravan to kip in if you fancy a making a weekend of it,they don't come much better, Loved it Grom, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Oct 21, 2017)

Creepy doll!! Excellent find and pics Gromr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 21, 2017)

When I viewed your fifth picture I thought it was a real girl standing there. In the big shed there's a lot to look through and in the smaller shed is or used to be a nice little workshop. Nicely done.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 21, 2017)

I really like the fish eye wide angle photos
Nice work there chap


----------



## urban-dorset (Oct 22, 2017)

Maybe also used by a practicing cornet (?) player. It looks like no one would hear them there. Luckily. :-D


----------



## nutnut (Oct 22, 2017)

Good work mate, I cannot believe how much you are finding right on my doorstep!! I really need to get my arse into gear don't I??


----------



## BoneDust (Oct 22, 2017)

Corker! It's like the real life Annabelle standing in the corner [emoji102]


----------



## tkettley1 (Feb 26, 2018)

hello, 

I was wondering if you could tell me where abouts this is in crawley down and if you need permission to be there. I am a college student.


----------

